# Moss tree?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Most of those moss trees usually are based on a branchy piece (or pieces) of driftwood (imagine what a tree looks like in the winter).

The moss can be attached either using thread, or more easily with cyanoacrylate glue (the gel type works best).


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I use hairnets on all of my moss it let's u put it right where u want it and u can't see it after te moss grows a little bit.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Aug 1, 2010)

I actually gave this a shot in my 10 gallon with a ball of moss that I couldn't figure out a better use for. My results are certainly far from the sophistication seen in these pics, but I took a tree-like twig and decorated it with moss. It's really not that complicated, I just stabbed the moss with the "branches," in time I'm sure it'll look more natural.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I want to try a weeping willow looking tree.how cool would that be?


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I was thinking about a weeping willow too! Is there any plant you can use that grows downwards though? Most grow towards the light.


----------



## foreverknight (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a moss called weeping moss... I would give that a try


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hard to find and if you do is not cheap!


----------

